
Apple's Project Magnolia - rjanoch
What is Apple&#x27;s project Magnolia? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mapistry.com&#x2F;hubfs&#x2F;apple_project_magnolia_record.pdf
Looks like it some sort of facility for thin-film fabrication. Thin-film batteries? Maybe due to their acquisition of Infinity Power Solutions - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.luxresearchinc.com&#x2F;news-and-events&#x2F;press-releases&#x2F;read&#x2F;apples-printed-battery-acquisition-likely-disappoint
======
schappim
If I told you, I'd have to...

